# Intro to Artemis!



## Berler (Apr 27, 2013)

I intro-ed, asked a bunch of questions and then my husband and I welcomed this cutie into our family this month.

http://tinypic.com/r/30xkb6e/5
http://tinypic.com/r/2z4baeb/5

We are actively working on bonding on a nightly basis and have been slipping scented fleece into her cage to allow her to get used to our scents. She's turned her nose up so far to strawberries and cucumber, but we'll keep trying. She's 2 months and 11 days old today. We are going to introduce her to meal worms this weekend. We are building quite the collection of fleece blankets and falling in love with our little albino girl!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is gorgeous. Congratulations.


----------



## unforgiven (Apr 26, 2013)

She is awesome! Our little girl should be ready to pick up in a week or two. Just to let you know, if you grab the IMG code on the site you posted the picture, it will embed the photo directly into the post like this.


----------



## Berler (Apr 27, 2013)

Unforgiven, how did you get it to work?! It gave me a note saying they were too large with the img code. Thank you for the compliments  She's been a great first hedgehog for me to learn about them from. My husband had one several years back in college, and he convinced me to give them a go. I'm confident they'll be in our family for years to come.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Berler ~ when you pull up one of your pictures in your document file. Right click on it. Go down to edit and then resize to either large web or med web. Then save and do as an attachment.


----------



## unforgiven (Apr 26, 2013)

Berler said:


> Unforgiven, how did you get it to work?! It gave me a note saying they were too large with the img code. Thank you for the compliments  She's been a great first hedgehog for me to learn about them from. My husband had one several years back in college, and he convinced me to give them a go. I'm confident they'll be in our family for years to come.


Strange. All I did was follow the link to see the picture and clicked the box that already had the IMG tags around it. Now, I did the second picture, not the first. Maybe the first was too big.


----------



## Berler (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you to the both of you, I'll be sure to do that next time.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't know how I ever missed the introduction to the lovely Artemis! The pink nose and ears.............. precious! How adorable she is!


----------

